# Soft German Pretzles



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

I can see this forum isn't too popular. Nevertheless, I shall post my favorite recipe.










Recipe is here:
http://strothotte.com/pretzels.php

A few tips: Brush the pretzles with egg wash before cooking to get it nice and brown (the picture doesn't reflect this because I hadn't figured it out at that point)

Tasty with mustard or cream cheese

I also like making balls out of the dough and proceeding as described in the recipe. This produces pretzle sandwich rolls and they are GOOD with all kinds of sandwich toppings.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

man i bet those would be good dunked in some coffee


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Damn woman you makie me Hungry!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Pretzel dough is also great rolled around a spicy polish sausage with a little cheese before baking. Now I am hungry!

:dribble:


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

Yummy for the tummy..I love gooey soft pretzels..


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Those look good, can I have one?
:dribble:


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh hell yeah those look killer!!! We order soft pretzels from Philly a few times a year!!!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Do you need my address to send those too! mmmm


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

This is the first time I ever drooled over something other than cigars on this forum. Well, there were those pics of you in the washer... :lol:

In all seriousness those look awesome! I may have to try and make some.


----------



## Barnz-cl (Mar 7, 2007)

Dang that looks great. Makes me ready for our local Oktoberfest in a couple weeks at the German American Klub of Indianapolis.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Why wouldnt those be popular...I love soft pretzels.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

My wife has ORDERED me to make those tomorrow!! She's already drooling


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

LOL...well thats why im not showing my kids.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

I love, love, love soft pretzels. It's scary, but my love for them might just be enough for me to turn on the stove. Willingly. And not just to test the oven light.


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

y8um yum I am going to have to make this
Thank you for sharing


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Awesome. Definatley gonna pass to the wife. Thanks.


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow...those look AWESOME!! I need to try making those...

... or better yet.. Heather, when you gonna make me some? hehehe


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Those look great! I may have to make some for Super Bowl Sunday now that the GIANTS are in!


----------

